# Need insurance for Pole Barn



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

My sister and I are representatives for my brother’s estate. His current policies through Frankenmuth are being cancelled due to his death, so I have been having to reinsure everything and what a pain that has been. The pole barn policy is done on January 11 2016

I could not insure with Frankenmuth due to they are not willing to insure my cabin (other property) since it’s too far from a fire hydrant so I elected to insure with Safeco. They will not insure a pole barn. My underwriter could only come up with one company that would insure it for 986.00 a year. Almost 3 times more than what my brother was paying.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, I would think your barn would be insured as an out-building under pretty much any "homeowners" insurance policy. I'm with AAA and they insure my place and the nearest hydrant is probably 20 miles away. I don't have a polebarn though.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a half a dozen with Farm Bureau.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Insuring a pole barn should not be a big deal, I do them all the time, if you want send me a pm with some contact info, maybe I can help you out.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I would check with Farm Bureau also. Farms and outbuildings are a huge part of their business. My policy is a "Country Estate" and includes our home, two pole barns, an old style barn, hen house and log cabin which is a mile from the closest road and snowed in for the winter. Also, boats, ATV's, snowmobiles, tractors, etc are all a normal part of their business


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Check with Hastings Mutual,


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

My camp just has normal home owners, with limits reflecting value.

Both my places have pole barns and they are covered as an out building.

Pay extra for greater limit. 10-15k is common and not enough for complete rebuild.

Neither place is all that close a fire hyrdant, most homes in the country are not.[/QUOTE]


----------

